# No Objection From Current Employer



## usasf999 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello, 

I have an offer from a competitor and wanted to ask if there is a way to bypass the NOC process. 
1- If I transfer my current sponsorship (current employer) to my wife's sponsorship (on whose sponsorship I was before joining current company) then hop to competitor's sponsorship ( new employer), will I be required still to get a NOC from my former employer?

2- if option one is not doable, will leaving the country and coming back, reset the process and let me come as a fresh employee with competitor?

The reason I m asking, I heard that employers don't want you to go to competition and therefore they make it hard by not giving you NOC. 

Thank you, 

Regards


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah they do, and as far as i'm aware those 2 ideas you had won't work. You need an NOC unless its either been 3 years, or the new company is in a free zone. Depending on how good the PRO is of the new company, then you can sometimes overcome the NOC but you would need the old company to cancel your contract. Basically it boils down to if your current company want to they can really screw you!


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Yeah they do, and as far as i'm aware those 2 ideas you had won't work. You need an NOC unless its either been 3 years, or the new company is in a free zone. Depending on how good the PRO is of the new company, then you can sometimes overcome the NOC but you would need the old company to cancel your contract. Basically it boils down to if your current company want to they can really screw you!


it really depends on circumstance but yeah it can be a pain moving roles within UAE. The worst thing is that the process and rules are somewhat opaque and everything tends to be "in the grey area" esp govt or semi govt. Apparently the MOL are quite responsive in UAE (so I heard) and might be worth a visit to check your situation.

Lots of folk seem to be going through outsource agencies in dubai free zones as many permie roles are frozen.


----------



## Dutch_Master (Nov 24, 2010)

If the company really wants you they can buy off the ban that your previous company gave you.
To do this there is a lot more money involved then normal working visa like 8000 aed what change with removing ban etc to 20000


----------

